# Your PB Profile



## pjk (Sep 27, 2018)

I've got a beta version of a PB ranker for the community ready. To enter your PBs, click on your profile pic in the upper right, and when the dropdown window appears, go to the lower right of the second column and click on "My Records" as shown here:


Each profile link looks like this (It on on the Accomplishments tab of the profile:
https://speedsolving.com/forum/members/pjk.1/#record

Once there, click on "Add". You can see the Rank Board here:
https://speedsolving.com/forum/rank-board/?key=2

Which enables you to see the top records on the site in each event.

Please give it a try, test it out, and let me know your feedback and suggestions. This is beta so somethings will likely change, but I need feedback and bug reports. Suggest anything to make it better or more useful.
Thanks.


----------



## Billabob (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi - I don't know my best Mo3 so I just left that field blank, which gave me a time of 0.00 on the leaderboards.


----------



## Sergey (Sep 27, 2018)

Hmm...
1. Time needs to be provided in seconds? Why? And if so - it would be helpful to add a note about this in the rank form.
2. How to delete an event from profile?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 27, 2018)

I am getting lots of glitches but its new so there will be


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 27, 2018)

Great, I added both events that I do at the moment. 
Not so great, I'm last in every single category.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2018)

@pjk this is a nice idea – however, I prefer using Google Spreadsheets as it allows much more customization. Is there any way you could add an option to have a photo of a Google Spreadsheet that automatically changes whenever the doc itself does?


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Is there any way you could add an option to have a photo of a Google Spreadsheet that automatically changes whenever the doc itself does?



Such a feature would not list you in the rankings/give you a way to get your times automatically in text form unless you use the Spreadsheet in a strict way, at which point it's easier to just use the PB section or link it in your sig.
A photo would be possible(even an updating one) but not practical


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 28, 2018)

Sounds interesting


----------



## pjk (Sep 28, 2018)

Billabob said:


> Hi - I don't know my best Mo3 so I just left that field blank, which gave me a time of 0.00 on the leaderboards.


This issue will be fixed eventually. To edit a time, go to your profile and click on the time and it will popup a window to edit.



Sergey said:


> Hmm...
> 1. Time needs to be provided in seconds? Why? And if so - it would be helpful to add a note about this in the rank form.
> 2. How to delete an event from profile?


1. I will note this. Entered in seconds is best do you want want to enter in minutes like 2:15.36?
2. Feature coming. Let me know of any other suggestions.



tigermaxi said:


> I am getting lots of glitches but its new so there will be


Can you be specific with your feedback so I can actively improve this? Thanks.



Aerma said:


> @pjk this is a nice idea – however, I prefer using Google Spreadsheets as it allows much more customization. Is there any way you could add an option to have a photo of a Google Spreadsheet that automatically changes whenever the doc itself does?


What is the customization you're referring to?

Please fill out your profiles and provide feedback here. The more suggestions and reports, the better. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2018)

pjk said:


> 1. I will note this. Entered in seconds is best do you want want to enter in minutes like 2:15.36?


Ideally this should work like it does in the weekly competition - you should be able to enter it either way and then have it convert to the best way to display for that particular case. The database should store in seconds, as you have now, but display for ideal viewing, and accept input data in either format. Ideally you'd go one better than the Weekly Competition and actually allow it displayed in hours too for long events. 

And of course, I'd like to see other events added - like 6BLD and 7BLD!  I'd love to be able to enter my 6BLD average of 5 PB, and I'd love to have 7BLD average of 5 to shoot for (but I do have a mean of 3!).


----------



## Sergey (Sep 28, 2018)

pjk said:


> 1. I will note this. Entered in seconds is best do you want want to enter in minutes like 2:15.36?


I think that input should be in one format - [[hh:]mm:]ss.mm[m] (optional parts in brackets). Input parser will then convert it to any suitable format for database storing and processing. Blank times must be considered as NULL and not counted.

About numbers of time results. If to mimic WCA ones, when choosing 6x6 and 7x7 input fields for avg5 and avg12 must be disabled, and for all others - mean3 must be disabled. If it is a free-form ranking that may be it would be reasonable to add non-standard avg50, avg100 and avg1000.


----------



## Đỗ Viên Rouxer (Sep 28, 2018)

That 0.00 mean they don't have mean of 3, but it is included in the Rank Board. Hmmm


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2018)

@pjk like text formatting: color, highlighting, different background colors for different cells, different fonts, including other information like your main cube per event, etc.

Also, I feel like the rank board might have some downsides – mainly people having fake times and being at the top of the leaderboard unfairly.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 28, 2018)

Cool idea overall!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 28, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Also, I feel like the rank board might have some downsides – mainly people having fake times and being at the top of the leaderboard unfairly.


I do know what you mean with this, but that is where I think that honesty plays a major part in all of this. I think that if everyone is completely honest and telling the truth then that is what is needed for this to work out (or for anything to work out for that matter), so if everyone is honest in there times then I think that this whole thing will work great, and should there be someone that starts to post fake times, then I think that we (as the community, but more importantly the moderators) can address that at that time.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 29, 2018)

Đỗ Viên Rouxer said:


> SNIP


YAY I AM ON THE LEADERBOARD


----------



## pjk (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback, please fill out your cubing PB profile and keep sending feedback.



Mike Hughey said:


> Ideally this should work like it does in the weekly competition - you should be able to enter it either way and then have it convert to the best way to display for that particular case. The database should store in seconds, as you have now, but display for ideal viewing, and accept input data in either format. Ideally you'd go one better than the Weekly Competition and actually allow it displayed in hours too for long events.
> 
> And of course, I'd like to see other events added - like 6BLD and 7BLD!  I'd love to be able to enter my 6BLD average of 5 PB, and I'd love to have 7BLD average of 5 to shoot for (but I do have a mean of 3!).


Noted and will add, thanks.



Đỗ Viên Rouxer said:


> View attachment 9531
> That 0.00 mean they don't have mean of 3, but it is included in the Rank Board. Hmmm


Will fix, thanks.



Aerma said:


> @pjk like text formatting: color, highlighting, different background colors for different cells, different fonts, including other information like your main cube per event, etc.
> 
> Also, I feel like the rank board might have some downsides – mainly people having fake times and being at the top of the leaderboard unfairly.


It is a trust system like other weekly competitions and PB DBs, though we will remove times that are overly suspicious.


----------



## Billabob (Oct 4, 2018)

Small nitpick: The "See more" button actually shows less people.

https://speedsolving.com/forum/rank-board/?key=2
https://speedsolving.com/forum/rank-board/?key=2&pb=1


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2018)

Billabob said:


> Small nitpick: The "See more" button actually shows less people.
> 
> https://speedsolving.com/forum/rank-board/?key=2
> https://speedsolving.com/forum/rank-board/?key=2&pb=1


Noted and will fix. Thanks.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 12, 2018)

Updated all my times today. Still last. 

There's also still some 0 second people in the list.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 13, 2018)

Cool Idea! I added some skewb stuff in there, and you know about the 0.00 thing, but adding ao50 ao100 and ao1000 would be good too.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 3, 2018)

Any development on this? I also can't for the life of me find the rankings without googling this post. It took me 20 minutes to find it.


----------



## pjk (Nov 5, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Any development on this? I also can't for the life of me find the rankings without googling this post. It took me 20 minutes to find it.


Yes, it is still in the works. The current version is simply a test and will be replaced with a better, more robust version (I will update here when ready). Note all the current profile PB times won't be saved.


----------



## Tanmeen Patel (Nov 3, 2019)

It's really cool, but I'm doubting the authenticity of 1.00 second single (3x3) by igoorpfx


----------

